# Can you Guess?  Macro...



## vonDrehle (May 28, 2006)

Can you guess what this is a picture of?  It is from a larger image.





This one isn't to difficult.


----------



## Holly (May 28, 2006)

MOlded Corn dogs?


----------



## vonDrehle (May 28, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> MOlded Corn dogs?


Nope, to big.


----------



## bethany138 (May 28, 2006)

burnt hot dog?


----------



## vonDrehle (May 28, 2006)

bethany138 said:
			
		

> burnt hot dog?


Nope still to big.


----------



## Andrea K (May 28, 2006)

rice krispies


----------



## vonDrehle (May 29, 2006)

Nope.  Think... salty.


----------



## Sir Duke (May 29, 2006)

Hush Puppies


----------



## vonDrehle (May 29, 2006)

Nope.  It is pretzels.  Can't you tell I was desperate for something to shoot?


----------

